# Recommend me a single origin to try



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Split from drinking espresso straight thread

I was thinking about trying my first SO, what is recommended around the medium roast region?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sean said:


> Split from drinking espresso straight thread
> 
> I was thinking about trying my first SO, what is recommended around the medium roast region?


To be used how ?

Espresso ?

Pour over ?

All ?

What drinks do you like to make ? Latte? Espresso straight ,americano ?

What taste are you looking for ( as oppose to a roast level ) fruity ( red fruits , yellow fruits , zingy ?) Chocolate ? Nutty ?

What blends beans have you liked previously ? ( if any ) and why ?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> To be used how ?
> 
> Espresso ?
> 
> ...


Espresso.

Espresso or latte/FW

Choc/nut/caramel is the kinda thing I'm chasing.

I found Rave Signature ok, Coffee Compass Jampit was huge on flavours but a bit too dark, on Brighton Lanes at the moment, bag of Sweet Bourbon is up next.

TBH, nothing as yet in my short journey has lit my fire.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-mi-tierra-washed-bourbon

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-guatemala/products/guatemala-finca-las-nubes-antigua-washed-bourbon

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-guatemala/products/guatemala-el-bosque-amatitlan-washed-red-bourbon

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-santa-petrona-washed-red-bourbon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nubes and el bosque are nom......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would personally go Mi Tierra / El Bosque, both super forgiving with wide sweet spots


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Cheers Gary. Just ordered Mi Terra, Nubes and Petrona.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sean, have a go with Rave's Cuban Serrano

As a single origin its a really great all rounder.

Lovely as espresso and knockout in milk drinks


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks guys, great looking suggestions. I'll start ordering and working my way through them. Just opened up a bag of CC Sweet Bourbon, I like it.


----------

